# great book for beginning trappers



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Is it like a book of how to or a like reading book??

Looks like my kind of book where could ig et one??


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

it is a how to book and set making and all that good stuff i got mine off the fur fish game website under the merchandise column


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Alrite thanks ill have to find it in my next issue of FFG it might be were they have all the books at in the artciles...


----------



## TRAPPERSC (Jun 28, 2007)

Two great books for land trapping....

Author: Charles Dobbins

1. The Dirt Hole and it's Variations

2. The Variations of the Flat Set

Charles was perhaps the best trapper to ever put his knowledge on papaer. He wrote in a way you can underdstand. I learned to trap reading his books and all the current books I've read just seem poorly written after reading Charles's work.

He also has many more books on water trapping and trap modification.

The books can be found in FF&G and the T&PC..........

Enjoy
Richard


----------



## AKTrapper_2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Another very useful How To... trapping book is the Alaska Trapper's Manual, published by the Alaska Trapper's Association (websites below).

The manual covers the very basics right down to trap sizes for various furbearers, prepping traps, equipment you'll need, and provides species life history characteristics for many furbearers. The manual also provides illustrations of many kinds of specific sets for different species. Importantly, the manual also provides some very good information on fur handling and even provides illustrated step by step instructions covering case skinning (taxidermy/garment), beaver skinning, some pelt repair methods and covers drying/stretching pelts. There is discussion of fast and humane dispatching methods as well.

Its a good resource for beginners and I bet some of the illustrated sets shown might even be useful to the more experienced trapper. I used it like a bible when I got started and I refer back to it often, just for fun sometimes!

http://www.alaskatrappers.org/

http://www.alaskatrappers.org/handbook.html

AK


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

i just got that book a week ago and I can tell you you will be surprised on how much you learn in just reading a few pages!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

All of the videos I have watched of Miranda's have been very informative.


----------

